# schizotypal



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

I am very detached socially and I have no interest in socializing with others. I also am very emotionally detached. I have dealt with chronic and severe social anxiety, and I completely detach from everything/everyone around me as soon as I leave my house. I can never see myself being in a relationship and I'm going to be 20. I've never been in a relationship before. I have an odd way of speaking and putting words together. I have a very difficult time putting words together. I'm really not understood by anyone. I have a weird and unconventional appearance/demeanor.. I don't mind it, but I am always getting stared at whenever I leave the house.. It bothers me that I'm such an outcast but I'm always unapologetically myself. I deal with some paranoia, like I feel as if people are talking bad about me at all times.. I used to freak out about it when I was in high school but now I can deal with it. Anyways, I'm wondering if anyone can relate at all.


----------



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

Would you say you have dp/dr?


----------



## Aly (Jun 13, 2016)

willzzzzza said:


> Would you say you have dp/dr?


definitely. my mind is always blank, and I go out and feel like I'm outside of my own body. I feel like I'm not experiencing anything and I feel as if I'm not present in my own life. time is just floating away. I feel like I'm not even looking through my own eyes. I also have a really terrible short-term memory; it's to the point where I feel like I'm experiencing early signs of dementia although I know I'm too young..but that's what it feels like.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

you say it difficult to go out of the house, then tinder is the solution,

i was talking to a friend recently and he often goes to girls places for first date...

(he is very handsome, and we are in Finland, in Finland there is no slut stigma, everybody is a feminist, on mondays the free HIV testing service is filled with hot blondes..., that's where I usually go to pick up girls, I skip the night club, its an awesome filter... ) anyway, back to my point... to tinder

BUT ( ! ) the problem with tinder is that my handsome friend always complains that he is very SHY and the girls are also always very SHY

and its very difficult to get started when they are sitting there ....

on the couch .... because they are both VERY VERY SHY ....

and they have no idea what to talk about.... and how to get started ... so it is always vert awkward to get started...

so i was having this idea ... about an awesome online business that could make me into a millionare... i will have more money that Bill Gates !!!

i am going to sell portable walls online to people who go on a tinder date...

because we are talking about SHY people ... and this will help them ...

it works like this :

the guy will take the portable wall with him, unfold it, set it up ...

the girl will be on one side of the wall

and the guy will be on the other side of the wall

and the wall has a hole

for shy people ...

I came up with this business idea when I went to the

church last weekend and I was sitting in the confession booth

(disclaimer: this post was intended as joke, to make people laugh,

it was not my intent to make fun of the sad situation of Aly's DP,

I can relate to her, I just wanted to put some smile on some ppl-s faces..., maybe even hers

and i have to admit, i invented this joke myself ... so i really like it,

and told this joke about 20 times to to girls in night clubs, for fun ,

reactions were mixed ... feminists usually hated it....

crap... my mother always tells me i am too honest ... maybe she is right)


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

dppara said:


> you say it difficult to go out of the house, then tinder is the solution,
> 
> i was talking to a friend recently and he often goes to girls places for first date...
> 
> (he is very handsome, and we are in Finland, in Finland there is no slut stigma,


Terve en ole täällä toiseen suomalaiseen aikaisemmin törmännyt, mutta tottahan tuo!


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I think this type of personality (schizoid, which I am too) is a very common pre-cursor for those who wind up developing DPDR. I have no social interest either beyond having romantic/sexual partners. It makes us isolated and internalized, which contributes a great deal to existential thinking and becoming self-absorbed. It's my belief that this can lead to DPDR.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

@Chicane Interesting that you mention this, one doc said something similar about me recently, the word schizoid. I wonder if he was right... anyway the social isolation is a big problem I agree. I need to do something about ASAP!

@marduk Minä olen unkarilainen, mutta asun Suomessa jo 8 vuotta.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> @Chicane Interesting that you mention this, one doc said something similar about me recently, the word schizoid. I wonder if he was right... anyway the social isolation is a big problem I agree. I need to do something about ASAP!


The validity of schizoid personality disorder (and several other personality disorders) is very questionable and that's why it was suggested several years ago to remove this diagnosis from the classification systems. It's still in the DSM-5, but it seems like in the ICD-11 it will be gone in it's current form.

Even if we accept it as a genuine diagnostic entity one significant problem remains: There is no known effective treatment for it. Although it existed for more than 50 years extremely little research has been carried out about it. Almost nothing is known about it.

It's also unknown how it might be related to depersonalization disorder. Guntrip wrote the book "Schizoid Phenomena, Object-Relations and the Self", which mentions depersonalization symptoms in relation to whatever they call schizoid, but I can't tell more about it, because I didn't read the book. The reason is that it's a psychoanalysis book and as you all know psychoanalytic publications are this:

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/MindRape


----------

